# Are there more BH's or BW's here?



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it 50/50? Anyone have any idea?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I am 50/50 all by myself. I am both a BS and a WS, too. 

A stupid slide into what I now realise was a revenge affair, after my wife had an affair. So I think I might skew the results, somewhat...


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

I believe there are more betrayed husbands here.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

More BHs for the most part.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

BHs


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

I think the ratio here lately is close to 50/50 but TAM is an special place, most infidelity websites have a 80/20 with 80 being the BW.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I am 50/50 all by myself. I am both a BS and a WS, too.
> 
> A stupid slide into what I now realise was a revenge affair, after my wife had an affair. So I think I might skew the results, somewhat...


I'm right there along with ya Matt. Except my husband's was the revenge affair (both EAs)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Is it possible that women tend to have better support circles than men?

That women would discuss their cheating husband with their female friends? But that many men would not dream of talking about their cheating wife with their male friends?

So... is *this* why more men tend to come to TAM to ask for advice on their cheating spouse?:scratchhead:


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Been reading through this section from page 98 and am at page 47 now. Seems to be more BH.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I think there are more husbands.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Interesting. And good question about BW's having more support. Funny, I never talked about sex with my male friends/coworkers. But I've been pretty open about this (with certain people - male and female).


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

BH here. I think it is pretty much 50/50 in life. I would assume women have better support groups then men. They spill all to their GF's. Men we tend to bottle it up with other men.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

mahike said:


> BH here. I think it is pretty much 50/50 in life. I would assume women have better support groups then men. They spill all to their GF's. Men we tend to bottle it up with other men.


It's true but it doesn't explain why TAM have a higher representation of BHs than other sites I use(d) to lurk. BWs also seek online advice, more than BS in general. 
My take is because somehow TAM is the tougher band against infidelity in general, here we defend the hard stance more than other websites, the guidelines and moderators allow and provide a free space to harsh responses, divorce as a inmediate choice is not as discouraged (even it's a pro marriage website in general) as it is on those other sites. All this suits better the male attitude, therefore more males gravitate to his site instead of MC, SI, DB, etc.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

I think the simple reason, for men, is that it gives them a degree of anonymity.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

80% or more male


----------



## Soifon (Oct 5, 2012)

BH and I think it's because women tend to be more forgiving and "rugsweep" their husbands affairs at a higher ratio then men do. I can only think of a handful of women who caught their husbands cheating and ended up leaving. There are a few women that end up posting and I can tell they plan to do nothing at all about their husbands cheating so I just don't respond. They also seem to put more blame on the AP then on their own husbands. JMHO


----------



## sadbehappy (Jan 4, 2013)

BH here. I think there are more BH than BW, at least on TAM, I'd say 70/30 or even more. Also, take a look at sites promoting cheating, most active members are women, at least on the ones I've been to.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

But the ratio at the Cheater's Paradise website -that we do not name- the ratio seems skewed the other way. More Female WS...


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

There are websites that promote infidelity??


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

The-Decieved said:


> There are websites that promote infidelity??


big time. make your skin crawl - mostly women there & a few smug guys. 

BTW most of the women are over 35 by the looks of it. Lots of them in their late 40s and up

They give each other "tips" on how to conduct the affair and not get caught.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

walkonmars said:


> big time. make your skin crawl - mostly women there & a few smug guys.
> 
> BTW most of the women are over 35 by the looks of it. Lots of them in their late 40s and up
> 
> They give each other "tips" on how to conduct the affair and not get caught.


Oh that is just utterly VILE.


----------



## StillLife (Jan 19, 2013)

The-Decieved said:


> Oh that is just utterly VILE.


Yeah, if it's the one I'm thinking of...I checked it out the other day. There was something...creepy about it. Lots of people who could be potential sociopaths. Yuck.


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

I think sociopath is accurate.


----------

